# The Chicago Area Oak Forest Bicycle Swap Meet



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 11, 2010)

Heads Up!
The Chicago Area Oak Forest Bicycle Swap Meet
Is Planned For Sunday May 16, 2010,
sponsored by Ed Borros for the 24th Year.
Watch This Site For Further Information to come.
There Will Be Plenty Of Schwinn Bicycles
And Other Makes And Parts There.
The Fender Doctor Will Also Be There.
Mark Your Calendar Now!


----------

